# Got lots of points, don't know what to do with them



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I have done a few loopholes trips and now can't find people to go with me on new trips. I have around 70,000 points just sitting idle that would be nice for 2-3 loophole trips. I used to go with my parents but I think they are getting bored of this now. When I tell average joe's about my trips, they wonder why I would want to spend that many days in a train?!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm no "Average Joe"!  (Some say I'm not even human! :lol: )

If you really don't know what to do with them, you could always send them to a good home - mine!


----------



## RRrich (Mar 19, 2010)

I would also like a chunk of those 70K points but you might interested to know I am doing the OKC-CBS loophole in Feb '11 and it would be nice to have a friend on board

If you become a registered member here it would be easier to make/share plans with you


----------



## MJL (Mar 19, 2010)

Do we need a "traveling companions" section to advertise for friends to travel with? LOL.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 19, 2010)

RRrich said:


> I would also like a chunk of those 70K points but you might interested to know I am doing the OKC-CBS loophole in Feb '11 and it would be nice to have a friend on board
> If you become a registered member here it would be easier to make/share plans with you


Will Amtrak allow 50 pax in one bedroom? :lol: Seriously, RRRich has it right, sign up as a member and get to know folks, these things work out as you make new friends, and of course members from the NEC dont need points or shared trips, they get all the breaks already! We poor train deprived souls down here in the South and SE really could use some of those points for a loophole trip ANYWHERE!


----------



## RRrich (Mar 19, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > I would also like a chunk of those 70K points but you might interested to know I am doing the OKC-CBS loophole in Feb '11 and it would be nice to have a friend on board
> ...


Don't forget us in the Midwest - we have some trains but we have to fight for every point - no Asella points available to us! :angry:


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 19, 2010)

RRrich said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > RRrich said:
> ...


And don't forget The closest station to me is "Long Distance" even before I get on the train. 

Aloha


----------



## Alice (Mar 20, 2010)

Sign up on the forum as several people have said, then use your points to go to the Gathering this year. That is where you can meet people who might like to travel with you. (speaking from experience!).


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I'm no "Average Joe"!  (Some say I'm not even human! :lol: )
> If you really don't know what to do with them, you could always send them to a good home - mine!


Traveler, with your 6,200 posts on this board, maybe AU should create a member category above Engineer titled Amtrak Czar?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 20, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> Traveler, with your 6,200 posts on this board, maybe AU should create a member category above Engineer titled Amtrak Czar?


Or AGR Guru!

:lol:


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 21, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Traveler, with your 6,200 posts on this board, maybe AU should create a member category above Engineer titled Amtrak Czar?
> ...


or the Wizzard of AGR


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 21, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > jmbgeg said:
> ...


I like AGR Wizzard.


----------



## bretton88 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would love some of those points, my girlfriend and I could make a really nice trip out of it  ! But in all seriousness, come on down the the gathering in St. Louis this year.


----------

